# Do pygmies get beards?



## Alexa009 (Jun 22, 2017)

Do pygmy goats get beards my 5.5 month old has a little one and I wondering if it will get any bigger.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 22, 2017)

Yep, they do.  Some does will get a little beard also.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 22, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yep, they do.  Some does will get a little beard also.
> 
> View attachment 36068


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 23, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yep, they do.  Some does will get a little beard also.
> 
> View attachment 36068



He's handsome.


----------



## Alexa009 (Jun 23, 2017)

He sure is!!! Thanks!!


----------



## TAH (Jun 23, 2017)

I


frustratedearthmother said:


> Yep, they do.  Some does will get a little beard also.
> 
> View attachment 36068


I knew there was a reason I wanted pygmies! lol. 

He is a looker...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks ya'll!  He was a purty boy for sure... he's long gone but his influence is still strong in my herd.


----------

